# Longest scale 6 string baritone guitar?



## DeKay (Nov 6, 2010)

I was searching around for some 6 string baritone guitars with the longest scale and I was curious how many are out there with a scale longer than 26.5? The longest 6 string baritone guitar I know of is the discontinued Ibanez MMM-1 Mike mushok 28 scale guitar. Are there other long scale baritone guitars? (No bass please )

I am currently having the PRS MM Baritone with 27.7, would love to get an 6 string sometime with an longer scale!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

Agile has some 30" scale models I believe.


----------



## DeKay (Nov 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Agile has some 30" scale models I believe.



A link would be lovely!


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 6, 2010)

DeKay said:


> A link would be lovely!



Here's a couple of them

Agile Interceptor 830 RN Nat Satin at RondoMusic.com

Agile Intrepid Dual 830 EB Charcoal at RondoMusic.com


----------



## ncbrock (Nov 6, 2010)

think he said 6 string


----------



## Rotatous (Nov 6, 2010)

ncbrock said:


> think he said 6 string



Whoops! 

Mistook the 6 for an 8, sorry.


----------



## ivancic1al (Nov 6, 2010)

These: 
Bass VI copies

Agile Argus Toast Black Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com

Agile Argus 630 LPB Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com

Agile Argus 630 Single Surf Green Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com


----------



## DeKay (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh really nice 30 scale ones, I bet they have some really pretty clean sound! Are there longer scale guitars for the heavier type of stuff too? 6 string?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2010)

They had a 30" scale, 6-string Interceptor awhile back, not sure if they're still getting more. 

That being said, throw a decent pickup in an Argus and it'll sound metal as fuck.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 6, 2010)

ivancic1al said:


> Bass VI copies




I love the Bass VI and would *really* like one of these copies.


----------



## Keytarist (Nov 6, 2010)

Check this Schecter Hellcat with Duncan Designed MH-102 mini-humbuckers.


And this model is named like a bass but I believe that is a baritone guitar, because the string spacing looks more narrow. The scale length is 29-5/8'' though (almost 30'').
Silhouette Bass Guitar






Danelectro had some baritones with 30'' scale, now they seem out of production.


----------



## DeKay (Nov 7, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> Check this Schecter Hellcat with Duncan Designed MH-102 mini-humbuckers.



Wow thanks for the information! That Schecter Hellcat is insanely awesome! Is it beeing selled in europe/germany because I could not find any german dealer for it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 7, 2010)

Keytarist said:


> Check this Schecter Hellcat with Duncan Designed MH-102 mini-humbuckers.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 7, 2010)

The Silhouettes are nice! The Danelectro U2-Bass is pretty low quality, but it has a good vintagey-surf-rocky vibe.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 7, 2010)

There _are_ Agile 30" baritone six strings.

Agile Harm 1 Nat Ash Toast Extended Scale Guitar at RondoMusic.com

There are others too, but this style is the one I love the most.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 15, 2010)

I could be wrong but

Fender Jaguar baritone special 27"
Ibanez mushok 28.5"
PRS mushok silverburst 28.5"
LTD viper baritone 28"
LTD horizon baritone 28"

Fender is the best sounding out of the lot


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 15, 2010)

Alder body, maple neck and rosewood body seem to balance each other out really nicely on a 27" instrument. If you can handle a non metal guitar I'd recommend the Fender. Heres a link

http://www.americanmusical.com/ProductImages/XLarge/74204.jpg


----------



## Jarabowa (Nov 15, 2010)

I believe Holdsworth plays, or at least used to play some 36" and 38" scale baritones. I know there's a few videos floating around YouTube. They're definitely not production models though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 15, 2010)

You could also buy a 34" or 35" six string bass and put some _*really*_ light strings on it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Nov 15, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Alder body, maple neck and rosewood body seem to balance each other out really nicely on a 27" instrument. If you can handle a non metal guitar I'd recommend the Fender. Heres a link
> 
> http://www.americanmusical.com/ProductImages/XLarge/74204.jpg



That could easily be made metal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 15, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> That could easily be made metal.





Though, I'm not sure what's not Metal about it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 15, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2214894 said:


> You could also buy a 34" or 35" six string bass and put some _*really*_ light strings on it.



i really don't see someone tuning to E with commercially available strings and not destroying them at over 32" etc. There's a reason why even meshuggah don't go higher than 30.5" with .009's i can't imagine over 32" being feasible even with .008's.


----------



## WestonSuperMaim (Nov 16, 2010)

These bands took 5-string basses and got them converted into 7-string guitars - www.myspace.com/admiralangry and www.myspace.com/blacksheepwallmusic - and it sounds awesome. Not sure what string gauges they're using though.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 16, 2010)

WestonSuperMaim said:


> These bands took 5-string basses and got them converted into 7-string guitars ... and it sounds awesome.



Totally agreed. I listened to some Admiral Angry. The tone is so clear, sounds better than any guitar I've heard. There is some VERY LOW bass in this music, OMG.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 16, 2010)

The Ernie Ball Music Man BFR JP6 Baritone has around a 28 inch scale. I used to have one and it is, to date, my favorite guitar I ever played.

Oh, and about that Silhouette Bass Guitar - Petrucci has one and recorded "Misunderstood" along with a few other tracks with it.


----------



## spattergrind (Nov 16, 2010)

The baritone fender reminds me of this:


Awesome BTW!


----------



## SD83 (Nov 16, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i really don't see someone tuning to E with commercially available strings and not destroying them at over 32" etc. There's a reason why even meshuggah don't go higher than 30.5" with .009's i can't imagine over 32" being feasible even with .008's.



Not sure about the E, but I guess the B should be possible. Octave strings for 8-string basses have strings for the G and from what I heard they work fine... I guess a 6-string 34'' baritone "guitar" tuned F#BEADG will work fine, as will one tuned BEADGB... just because it's possible doesn't necessarily mean it makes sense. Going back to the original topic, I guess the answer depends on where you draw the line between bass and guitar/baritone guitar. Does it even make sense to draw such a line with 30.5'' 8 string "guitars" and 12 string "basses"?


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has posted Holdsworth's monstrosity yet. 

38 inches of manliness.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 16, 2010)

I really want one of those Schecter Hellcat VIs for Bass VI tuning (E to E an octave down, run through a bass amp.)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 16, 2010)

You could buy a conversion neck from Warmoth to add to an existing guitar.
It'll turn 25.5" scale guitars into 28.625" (28 5/8) ones.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 16, 2010)

DELETED DOUBLEPOST


----------



## SYLrules88 (Nov 16, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;2216253 said:


> You could buy a conversion neck from Warmoth to add to an existing guitar.
> It'll turn 25.5" scale guitars into 28.625" (28 5/8) ones.


 
i didnt think you could just slap any neck on any guitar. wouldn't the bridge position on the body matter a whole lot when it comes to intonation?


----------



## Variant (Nov 17, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> i didnt think you could just slap any neck on any guitar. wouldn't the bridge position on the body matter a whole lot when it comes to intonation?



Not as long as the conversion neck is spaced right for whatever guitar you're retrofitting, say a Fender 25 1/2" to 28 5/8". Obviously, many baritones that start as such sink the bridge a bit deeper into the guitar, thus not affecting your left hand reach so much.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 17, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i really don't see someone tuning to E with commercially available strings and not destroying them at over 32" etc. There's a reason why even meshuggah don't go higher than 30.5" with .009's i can't imagine over 32" being feasible even with .008's.


I meant for tuning to B or A or lower.



SD83 said:


> Not sure about the E, but I guess the B should be possible.


This guy gets it.



SYLrules88 said:


> i didnt think you could just slap any neck on any guitar.


That's true.



SYLrules88 said:


> wouldn't the bridge position on the body matter a whole lot when it comes to intonation?


Also true, and they are built to take this into account.


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I can't believe nobody has posted Holdsworth's monstrosity yet.
> 
> 38 inches of manliness.



That last statement sounded so... Rocco Sifredi? 

As for the actual "guitar"... That 12th fret is like 5 inches above my guitar's nut


----------



## pink freud (Nov 17, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> i didnt think you could just slap any neck on any guitar. wouldn't the bridge position on the body matter a whole lot when it comes to intonation?



I believe the baritone Warmoth necks are compatible with any Fender 25 1/2" guitar. Moses Graphite also makes a baritone neck that should fit: MB-30 Baritone - Moses, Inc.


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 17, 2010)

guitarplayerone said:


> i really don't see someone tuning to E with commercially available strings and not destroying them at over 32" etc.



There are many 34" scale touch-guitars with a D4 top string, that is considered the limit for mainstream strings. Octave 4 Plus .007p and .008p can be used for E4 on 34" and 35" scale. I have an O4P .007p tuned to E4 on my 35" scale bass, it's been on there for a year or so.


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 17, 2010)

i own a Burns Barracuda and a DeArmond bajo jet.
both 6 strings, both 30 scale.


----------



## Orio11 (Nov 20, 2010)

Schecter's Hellcat is a 30 inch scale, Tuned an octave below E standard.


----------



## Torch (Jan 14, 2011)

A Late answer.....The Dearmond Jet Baritone guitar has a scale lenght of 30.5"


----------



## jaco815 (Jan 14, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I can't believe nobody has posted Holdsworth's monstrosity yet.
> 
> 38 inches of manliness.





It really makes sense for him to be shredding on that. He can get up there in the guitar range but still have room for his fingers to move about through his chromatic runs without being all squished together. 




spattergrind said:


> Awesome BTW!




Almost had me in tears at the end. Love that song; it's frickin beautiful.


----------



## Triple-J (Jan 14, 2011)

I think this is new from Schecter this year as I've not seen it before.
Ultra VI


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 14, 2011)

Triple-J said:


> I think this is new from Schecter this year as I've not seen it before.
> Ultra VI


 

Whoa...

EDIT: I _LOVE_ when companies make guitars like this. Modern, but still vintage-y. Companies like Dipinto, Italia, Reverend, and First Act never cease to make me smile.


----------



## Hallic (Jan 15, 2011)

OP.. What are you planning to use it for(tuning etc.?)


----------



## DeKay (Jan 26, 2011)

Hallic said:


> OP.. What are you planning to use it for(tuning etc.?)



Woooow sorry for late answer (was busy alot!) And sorry to bump this thread again but I would do stuff like this (which I do with my 27.7 scale prs)

Caynug - Meaty Outro (Peaked) by Caynug on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

It's in B tuning octave lower by the way.


----------



## flo (Jan 26, 2011)

Just want to say hi to you, my neighbour


----------



## pink freud (Jan 26, 2011)

Just to keep on adding to the growing list:

The Electric Guitar Company's Standard Baritone:

Standard Baritone | Electrical Guitar Company







It is available in a _32 inch scale!_


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure there's a Steinberger out right now with a 28 and 5/8" scale.


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got an Agile Argus with a 30" scale. I mean, typical baritone-like scale. Only problem with these things are finding strings to fit them...I still have not found any strings to fit it. At least to tune it to B-B. Although I LOVE this scale.


----------



## DeKay (Jan 27, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Just to keep on adding to the growing list:
> 
> The Electric Guitar Company's Standard Baritone:
> 
> ...



 I... I want it! Holy shit *I want IT!*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2011)

AcousticMinja said:


> I just got an Agile Argus with a 30" scale. I mean, typical baritone-like scale. Only problem with these things are finding strings to fit them...I still have not found any strings to fit it. At least to tune it to B-B. Although I LOVE this scale.



Look for sets made for instruments like the EBMM Silhouette Bass, Fender Bass VI, and Schecter Hellcat VI, those are all 30" (or close, 29 5/8" on EBMM) guitars, and I believe a few manufacturers make sets meant for E-E, B-B, and A-A tunings. 

If not, try e-mailing the guys over at Just Strings, they should be able to hook you up with some singles that'll fit.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 27, 2011)

I have and use the DeArmond Bajo-Jet and a Burns Barracuda (now modded)

both 30"


----------



## Winspear (Jan 27, 2011)

D'addario strings should fit a 30" with no troubles.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look for sets made for instruments like the EBMM Silhouette Bass, Fender Bass VI, and Schecter Hellcat VI, those are all 30" (or close, 29 5/8" on EBMM) guitars, and I believe a few manufacturers make sets meant for E-E, B-B, and A-A tunings.
> 
> If not, try e-mailing the guys over at Just Strings, they should be able to hook you up with some singles that'll fit.



the Ernie Ball sets are quite nice. I use those for B-B


----------



## AcousticMinja (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll check those out. Actually, I did contact JustStrings. They weren't exactly sure so they shot D'addario a message along with the one I sent them to see if they'd fit. The problem lies with the headstock I think. The guitar itself is like 42" long and also has a jaguar style trem. It's an inline headstock so the higher g, b, and e strings are the ones that always are lame. I also messaged o4p+ about what they can do. I'll try out various sets though. The D'addario .014-.068 set may work I hear, but I'm wondering if the tension may be too gnarly for me.


----------

